# Question about stolen horse laws



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't see any sort of legitimate claim the former owner could have for the horse. You have a written bill of sale for the horse, so what is this lady's deal? 

I wouldn't give her any of your information other than letting her see the bill of sale from when you originally purchased her. Even then, I would only let her see that you have one, not collect any information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

This lady is a little odd... she even called my mom and asked her for the bill of sale... and my mom was like, um, I have no idea where it is my daughter moved out over a year ago. Lol! I'm still looking for my bill of sale, when I moved stuff got lost and because I hadn't owned her in over 6 months I didn't really think much about it, so who know's if i'll ever find it. Again the people that came up to her didn't say anything about getting her back but some how she thinks they could if she doesn't have every bill of sale that was made for this horse witch i'm sure is pretty much impossible to do seeing as how she's not registered...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not a lawyer, but my understanding is the person the horse was stolen from would get her back, and any owners since would have to try to get damages from the thief.

I doubt I could produce a bill of sale for our two unregistered horses.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

If she was indeed stolen, the original owner COULD claim her, but only if they have proof she was stolen. If they don't have a police report stating the horse was stolen, then they would be out of luck. 
If the horse's owner really wants to know, she could call around and see if any stolen horse reports fit her horse's description.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am not an attorney either but it was always my impression that the person with the horse would have to be compensated and the one it was stolen from would get it back.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

and who would compensate the person with the horse ? 
The old expression possession is 9/10th of the law.
Without a 5 to 7 year old police report or when ever said person supposedly owned the horse. And fairly substantial proof that said horse is the same horse in the report not much to worry about. 
Id wait until those items were sent to me before I even gave it another thought. even then I wouldnt be volunteering any info or documents.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't had a horse over without proof of theft, and someone asking for a paper trail on most horses would just have to live with disappointment.

I know with guns the rule is the gun goes back to the owner it was stolen from, and anyone else after that sucks up the loss unless the thief can pay them.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Good question Joe4d. I guess I thought it would have to be the person who wants his stolen horse back but ???? I ASSUMED that if the person who claims the horse was stolen and finds it and wants it back they would pay for the horse to come home? 

Now I have another question. Does homeowners/farm/boarding insurance cover the loss of a horse as it would say a tractor? Is that why some have separate insurance on their horses.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wicked, the only things covered under homeowner policies are personal property items, not animals. Homeowner's won't pay to buy you another puppy if you lose yours in a house fire, so they're sure as heck not going to pay you if your horse gets stolen.

If you want to be reimbursed for an animal, then yes, you'll need separate insurance.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks SR Never have lost anything fortunately to have to find out. So farmers and ranchers must have riders or separate policies.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They have to, since their business is tied up in their livestock and they need a way to recoup their losses if something happens to their animals.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

That would be like if someone steals something from you, you have to pay the thief to buy it back from them ?\
The recovered property would be returned to the original owner.
Buyers down the chain would have to sue each person they bought it from on down the chain. Good luck recovering more than your legal fees. Until you get back to the thief LEO wont do anything about.


----------

